
Ask HN: Any HW startup that bootstrapped using a prototype with Arduino? - bontoJR
Are you aware of or have you heard any stories about a hardware startup having a bootstrap after&#x2F;with a prototype built with Arduino or similar boards?
======
petra
I don't know , but this is a great post on the subject:
[http://www.nickhunn.com/i-come-to-praise-
arduino/](http://www.nickhunn.com/i-come-to-praise-arduino/)

Tldr:the arduino don't take you beyond prototyping, the mbed could.

------
chrisbennet
I've worked with a couple of companies (not startups) that used beagle board
Blacks for prototypes. The BBB is open source and is basically a "reference
design" so you can reuse the design on you own board if you want.

